# Polaris Ranger clutch kit



## trophybuck1220 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking for a good clutch kit for 2013 Polaris Ranger 800 running 29.5 terminators. Any suggestions would be appreaciated


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

I went wit EPI. Rides a lot smoother and my belt lasts longer.


----------

